# Attire for Meeting the President



## bgfalcon (Sep 25, 2012)

Hello,

I wanted to register and ask a question. Tomorrow morning at my university I'm giving a speech and introducing the President of the United States to the audience in attendance. I'm very excited to do so, but a concern has arisen- What does one wear in a situation like this?

My initial inclination was to wear a conservative suit, grenadine tie, and light blue or white dress shirt. I assumed so because of the formality of the event and the fact that one doesn't meet and introduce the President on a regular basis. After more thought I began to second-guess myself. The President will likely be wearing his usual campaign attire; shirt with sleeves rolled, and a tie. Would this follow wedding convention in where I would be frowned upon for "outdressing" the President? If this were the case would I dress to a more casual extent to not take attention from him? Or would my initial consideration to wear a suit out of respect and understanding of the significance of the event be appropriate.

I guess I don't think many will mind either way, I just want to make the best possible impression. Hopefully I can get some feedback before tomorrow.

Thanks for your advice in advance!


----------



## messina47 (Jun 25, 2012)

I would definitely wear a suit and tie for the event as your initial thoughts reflect, no matter what your politics the opportunity to meet and introduce the POTUS is significant event. If the POTUS is under-dressed (as seems to be a recurring theme for both candidates) too bad for him, maybe it takes a college student, as it seems you may be, to remind him of the significance of the office.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Assuming the conservative suit to which you refer is a navy or charcoal, follow your original instincts as to suit choices, but do go with the white dress shirt for tomorrows activities! Relax and enjoy the moment. The President puts on his pants one leg at a time, just like the rest of us.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

One favour of you, if I may? Should the President be wearing his shirt sleeves rolled up then please tell him to contact me as I would be able to instruct him how he may do this properly.


----------



## srmd22 (Jun 30, 2009)

I would go with the suit, as a sign of respect, but I don't think anyone will be offended either way, as long as your are neat and clean.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Are you intro'ing the real president, or doing a reprise of the empty chair bit? I'd personally opt for the latter, but wear a suit either way.


----------



## alkydrinker (Apr 24, 2012)

Make sure you introduce him as Barry Soetoro.


----------



## mrkleen (Sep 21, 2007)

alkydrinker said:


> Make sure you introduce him as Barry Soetoro.


Make sure you dont follow this doltish advice and instead show the proper RESPECT both in dress and action.


----------



## memphislawyer (Mar 2, 2007)

Congratulations on such an honor. Please take pictures for us if that is appropriate. I concur with all the advice on wearing of the suit. You can always ditch the tie if they request, or even ditch the jacket, but if you don't start off in suit or tie, unless you bring it with you, you are stuck. As others have said, you are showing respect for the office and the occasion and by dressing in a suit, you show that respect. You may want to bring an alternate shirt, say light blue, if you wear white and appear to be upstaging the President. It may be his choice to appear informal, as after all, he is running for re-election. I am sure you will do and look fine. Wow, what an honor, be proud, look good, look admirable, feel good. Your family will be so proud.


----------



## dbhdbhdbh (Aug 10, 2012)

I doubt you have to worry about upstaging the President. After all, he is the President, and no one but the Secret Service will be paying any attention to you. 


But you do want to look appropriately dressed for the photo of yourself with the leader of the free world that you will hang in your dorm room, office, and home for the rest of your life. And of course, copies to your proud mother.

PS: Do not try to pick him up, and make sure to get at least two photos, one shaking hands, and one standing side by side. You will want both.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Do you guys really think this is a student? I've never met a student who even knew what a grenadine tie was, much less owned one. The university president or a prominent faculty member or alumni maybe, but I doubt it's a student. And is that really a legitimate question? I mean, does he really think there's a chance he could upstage the sitting US president? Come on. He could be wearing tux n tails with a top hat and as soon as Barry takes the stage he'll be a distant memory to that crowd of leftist feminist sex-positive humanist vegetarian socialists.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

I think this may be a troll thread.

But the question is nonsense - it's obvious you should wear the most conservative kit on this sort of occasion (assuming it is for real). The considerations that may affect the President's choices are not the same as the considerations that affect those of - ex hypothesi - the OP.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

^+100. Perfectly stated, Balfour.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

I feel your pain of having been placed in such an awkward position but make the best of it, wear a suit and be polite no matter what your feelings are.

I still have pictures of me marching in Jimmy Carter's inauguration parade!!


----------



## TSWalker (Nov 2, 2011)

Anyone who lurks on this forum long enough will know what a grenadine tie is. Thus, I assume this is not a troll.

The office of President of the United States is deserving of respect, regardless of occupant. bgfalcon, your instincts toward conservative professional attire are correct - if in doubt, ask any event coordinators that you can today. If you are an event coordinator, trust your gut - job interview suit!

Now back to partisan nonsense that has absolutely nothing to do with the topic. *sigh*


----------



## bgfalcon (Sep 25, 2012)

Gentlemen,

I promise this is a serious situation, and I can post pictures tomorrow evening to show yall if that's the case. I got interested in traditional style about a year ago from websites such as this, and started developing my wardrobe accordingly (I'd like to go into politics and being appropriately dressed on each occasion is an important aspect). 

I'm probably going in a mid-charcoal suit, dark brown Allen Edmond oxfords (thrifted; if I had black I'd obviously wear those, but they aren't in my budget for another few months), white shirt with a navy grenadine, and my American flag lapel (if it isn't too cliche?). I'm meeting him prior to the speech so I can ask if it's a big deal, and a good point was raised in that I'll be forgotten as soon as he steps onto the stage. Regardless, it's absolutely an honor and I couldn't be more thrilled.

One last concern- I lost weight over summer so my charcoal suit is probably two inches too loose in the waist. I don't think it's egregious or too noticeable, but my best-fitting suit is a medium-light grey. Convention tells me to wear the best-fitting item. Should I go with grey then, or eat a lot in the morning to fill the trousers? haha! I'm likely too concerned with all of this, I just want to make a good impression and make my family proud of the event. I appreciate the prompt responses; I had nowhere reliable to go other than here to ask a question and get a response in time.

Now to write the speech..


----------



## TSWalker (Nov 2, 2011)

Please post the pictures. Haters gonna hate. :tongue2:

If you have a significant other or stylish friend and you trust his or her advice, try both suits on and see which one he or she thinks works best. Whatever you feel most comfortable in - you've got a speech to give!


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

bgfalcon,

I want to apologize for doubting the legitimacy of your question (although I still think the premise was a bit silly; of course you should wear a conservative suit/tie rig for that task as there is no risk of upstaging the POTUS with your attire), and also for doubting that a student could have the sartorial maturity that your OP displayed. Based on your comments above, one would think you were a veteran AAAC forumite rather than a new member with only 2 posts. Welcome to AAAC....you will fit right in. And, good luck tomorrow and with your career aspirations.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

Balfour said:


> I think this may be a troll thread.
> 
> But the question is nonsense - it's obvious you should wear the most conservative kit on this sort of occasion (assuming it is for real). The considerations that may affect the President's choices are not the same as the considerations that affect those of - ex hypothesi - the OP.


100% real. Bowling Green State Univ. (my eldest son is an alum), is 20 miles south of Toledo, which is a major media market in Ohio, a highly contested state. BG is easy for the President to get into and out of,(he will be making several stops a day now) . Since BG is part of the Northwest Ohio media market, a visit here is as good as a visit to Toledo without eating up travel time. I took my older children to see Presidents Reagan and Clinton speak at BG when they stopped, spoke,and dashed out in double time.



bgfalcon said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> I promise this is a serious situation, and I can post pictures tomorrow evening to show yall if that's the case. I got interested in traditional style about a year ago from websites such as this, and started developing my wardrobe accordingly (I'd like to go into politics and being appropriately dressed on each occasion is an important aspect).
> 
> ...


Welcome to the Forum and congratulations on the great honor. Wear your best looking suit, if its the blue one and the jacket still fits- cinch up the belt. No one will see your waist as you will keep your jacket buttoned.


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

mrkleen said:


> Make sure you dont follow this doltish advice and instead show the proper RESPECT both in dress and action.


He was making a joke, albeit one more appropriate for the other forum. No reasonable person would think he was giving serious advice.


----------



## g.michael (Jul 9, 2010)

Since you are asking a quasi-anonymous internet chat site for advice, I'd recommend a full blown clown suit as it is perfectly appropriate for either barry or crazy uncle joe. Your choice on pleated or plain front pants.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

FLCracka said:


> Do you guys really think this is a student? I've never met a student who even knew what a grenadine tie was, much less owned one. The university president or a prominent faculty member or alumni maybe, but I doubt it's a student. And is that really a legitimate question? I mean, does he really think there's a chance he could upstage the sitting US president? Come on. He could be wearing tux n tails with a top hat and as soon as Barry takes the stage he'll be a distant memory to that *crowd of leftist feminist sex-positive humanist vegetarian socialists.*


Wow! Have you ever been to a University? What a lurid description. :icon_smile:


----------



## Haffman (Oct 11, 2010)

Guys, can we have a month or so off calling each other trolls ? :icon_scratch:


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Shaver said:


> Wow! Have you ever been to a University? What a lurid description. :icon_smile:


Even though it's being held at a university, it's open to the public. I was just trying to be non-discriminatory by including all notable constituents of the guest speaker's party. I apologize if I left anyone out.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

bgfalcon said:


> One last concern- I lost weight over summer so my charcoal suit is probably two inches too loose in the waist. I don't think it's egregious or too noticeable, but my best-fitting suit is a medium-light grey. Convention tells me to wear the best-fitting item. *Should I go with grey then, or eat a lot in the morning to fill the trousers? *haha! I'm likely too concerned with all of this, I just want to make a good impression and make my family proud of the event. I appreciate the prompt responses; I had nowhere reliable to go other than here to ask a question and get a response in time.
> 
> Now to write the speech..


This is such troll BS.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

FLCracka said:


> Even though it's being held at a university, it's open to the public. I was just trying to be non-discriminatory by including all notable constituents of the guest speaker's party. I apologize if I left anyone out.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

Haffman said:


> Guys, can we have a month or so off calling each other trolls ? :icon_scratch:


Seriously, Haffman, do you believe this is real? I don't. It's like an Alice in Wonderland thread speculating about what one would need to wear if one were going to meet the Queen.


----------



## mrkleen (Sep 21, 2007)

Balfour said:


> Seriously, Haffman, do you believe this is real? I don't. It's like an Alice in Wonderland thread speculating about what one would need to wear if one were going to meet the Queen.


I am confused about why you care?

Guy asked for advice. We gave it to him. Period.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

mrkleen said:


> I am confused about why you care?
> 
> Guy asked for advice. We gave it to him. Period.


More a quip back at Mr. H to be honest, but can't disagree with your post.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

arkirshner said:


> 100% real. Bowling Green State Univ. (my eldest son is an alum), is 20 miles south of Toledo, which is a major media market in Ohio, a highly contested state. BG is easy for the President to get into and out of,(he will be making several stops a day now) . Since BG is part of the Northwest Ohio media market, a visit here is as good as a visit to Toledo without eating up travel time. I took my older children to see Presidents Reagan and Clinton speak at BG when they stopped, spoke,and dashed out in double time.


Sorry, I only picked up on this now, Alan. If you say it's happening, that's good enough for me.


----------



## CaptainAddy (Mar 13, 2012)

FLCracka said:


> Do you guys really think this is a student? I've never met a student who even knew what a grenadine tie was, much less owned one. The university president or a prominent faculty member or alumni maybe, but I doubt it's a student. And is that really a legitimate question? I mean, does he really think there's a chance he could upstage the sitting US president? Come on. He could be wearing tux n tails with a top hat and as soon as Barry takes the stage he'll be a distant memory to that crowd of leftist feminist sex-positive humanist vegetarian socialists.


I take offense to the first half of your post; as a senior in high school, I not only know what a grenadine tie is, but also own two. Perhaps I'm the minority, but regardless.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

And here I thought I was only risking offense with the latter half! I stand corrected, Cap'n. Please accept my apologies and my congrats on being well ahead of the clothing game at such a young age.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Can we leave personal politics out of this? :icon_scratch: Some of these comments... just wow...

Anyways, to bgfalcon, your first instinct is quite correct. I'd even wear a folded white pocket square.

I'm not so sure he'd wear his sleeves rolled anyway. Temps are cooling off and it is becoming fall.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

First interview rig. Straight from squaresville. FC OK.


----------



## Olifter (Jun 9, 2012)

I don't know about it being real, but my first thought reading the post was that one important enough to be selected to not only introduce the President, but also give a speech, probably already knows what is appropriate to wear.

Reading further, it seems his initial ideas are good and most agree.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

There is little doubt that Obama will be in Bowling Green tomorrow. However, I have to admit to being just a tad hesitant to believe that the school president, a faculty member, or a distinguished alumnus would not be offered this honor over a student. Considering the honor, I also find myself wondering as to why one would wait until the last minute to write his speech. I hope that the OP is being honest with us. But, alas, it is not passing my smell test. Call me cynical if you wish. That is your prerogative


----------



## Wimsey (Jan 28, 2006)

drlivingston said:


> There is little doubt that Obama will be in Bowling Green tomorrow. However, I have to admit to being just a tad hesitant to believe that the school president, a faculty member, or a distinguished alumnus would not be offered this honor over a student. Considering the honor, I also find myself wondering as to why one would wait until the last minute to write his speech. I hope that the OP is being honest with us. But, alas, it is not passing my smell test. Call me cynical if you wish. That is your prerogative


We'll know tomorrow. But it's a campaign stop, not a graduation or official university function. So if he is interested in getting students to vote, I wouldn't be at all surprised if, say, the president of the college democrats introduced him.


----------



## justonemore (Jul 2, 2009)

Balfour said:


> Seriously, Haffman, do you believe this is real? I don't. It's like an Alice in Wonderland thread speculating about what one would need to wear if one were going to meet the Queen.


Just out of curiosity, what would one wear to meet the queen? Perhaps meeting the president of a modern western democracy would automatically call for a suit but this doesn't really stand on any type of tradition (whereas many monarchies consist of nothing but). Should such a version of Alice in Wonderland ever come to light, I would certainly have to come to these "gentle" forums to seek advice.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

justonemore said:


> Just out of curiosity, what would one wear to meet the queen? Perhaps meeting the president of a modern western democracy would automatically call for a suit but this doesn't really stand on any type of tradition whereas many monarchies consist of nothing but. Should such a version of Alice in Wonderland ever come to light, I would have to take to these "gentle" forums to ask advice.


Well it would depend where, but assuming it was in London and formal dress was not required, then I would wear something at the more conservative end of my range (suit definitely, but probably dark, double breasted, plain or pinstripe, dark grenadine tie, white linen pocket square, etc.).


----------



## justonemore (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks for the information Balfour. I don't usually pay too much attention to matters concerning Royalty and the picture that always seems to come to mind is probably a "knighting ceremony" and not an introduction to the queen.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

justonemore said:


> Thanks for the information Balfour. I don't usually pay too much attention to matters concerning Royalty and *the picture that always seems to come to mind is probably a "knighting ceremony"* and not an introduction to the queen.


Those typically involve "medja" people very poorly executing morning dress!


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Haffman said:


> Guys, can we have a month or so off calling each other trolls ? :icon_scratch:


Indeed, must we be reminded of Shaver's Law?  The unscrupulous invocation of the term 'troll' to discredit a member with whom one disagrees, or actively dislikes. 

Mr. Balfour, if I may say so Sir, you are one of the worst culprits. As I recall you are a lawyer. Innocent until proven guilty, eh? :icon_smile_wink:



FLCracka said:


> Even though it's being held at a university, it's open to the public. I was just trying to be non-discriminatory by including all notable constituents of the guest speaker's party. I apologize if I left anyone out.


Do you know what? That 'come back' made me laugh out loud. I am disinclined to pursue a quibble with a fellow possessing such admirable wit. I'll be keeping an 'eye' on you, though. :icon_smile:


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

Shaver said:


> Indeed, must we be reminded of Shaver's Law?  The unscrupulous invocation of the term 'troll' to discredit a member with whom one disagrees, or actively dislikes.
> 
> Mr. Balfour, if I may say so Sir, you are one of the worst culprits. As I recall you are a lawyer. Innocent until proven guilty, eh? :icon_smile_wink:


Not to discredit or indicate dislike in this case. I just find it inherently unlikely that a university student showboating about introducing the President of the United States is for real. That's not unscrupulous; it's called not being a mug.:wink2:

And the moment interwebz fora become courts of law, with the probative standards that apply thereto but also the coercive powers they possess, is a day when we will truly have entered a dystopian nightmare: How did it go in Batman?

'Judge': "Death or exile?"

Citizen: "Death."

'Judge': "Fine - death by exile!"

EDIT: P.S. If the OP is for real, then all power to him - whether you agree with the President's politics or not, this is clearly a great honour.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Balfour said:


> Not to discredit or indicate dislike in this case. I just find it inherently unlikely that a university student showboating about introducing the President of the United States is for real. That's not unscrupulous; it's called not being a mug.:wink2:
> 
> And the moment interwebz fora become courts of law, with the probative standards that apply thereto but also the coercive powers they possess, is a day when we will truly have entered a dystopian nightmare: How did it go in Batman?
> 
> ...


Can we avoid 'being a mug' without bandying around the term troll, perhaps?

I assure you that I was not for one moment suggesting that AAAC stand in stead of the Old Bailey just idly musing on your oft displayed quickness to summarily execute the members.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

Shaver said:


> Can we avoid 'being a mug' without bandying around the term troll, perhaps?
> 
> I assure you that I was not for one moment suggesting that AAAC stand in stead of the Old Bailey just idly musing on your oft displayed quickness to summarily execute the members.


Well, I'll bandy around the words I want to use and you can do the same. I cannot of course 'execute' anyone, virtually or otherwise. That's for the mods!


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Balfour said:


> Well, I'll bandy around the words I want to use and you can do the same. I cannot of course 'execute' anyone, virtually or otherwise. That's for the mods!


I was merely employing the phrase 'summarily execute' to amicably extend the judicial metaphor, but I am certain that you understood this and moreover that you grasped the import lightly concealed beneath this figure of speech.

Perhaps it is an unfortunate consequence of the medium in which we are interacting but I do seem to have really rather annoyed you, which assuredly was not my intent.

You'll be calling me a troll next.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

Shaver said:


> I was merely employing the phrase 'summarily execute' to amicably extend the judicial metaphor, but I am certain that you understood this and moreover that you grasped the import lightly concealed beneath this figure of speech.
> 
> Perhaps it is an unfortunate consequence of the medium in which we are interacting but I do seem to have really rather annoyed you, which assuredly was not my intent.
> 
> You'll be calling me a troll next.


Hell, no. I'm writing these posts with a smile on my face and I hope you are too.

I think the point I was making is as a member, I can comment on whether I think someone is for real, but I can't do anything about it (in the way a moderator can, where the execution metaphor is more apposite). People are free to take what they will from that - some of the other posters also have their suspicions about the OP, others have been more charitably inclined. It just seems to me that this thread is more about saying 'Hey, I get to introduce POTUS' (whether real or imagined), as the question being asked is pretty obvious.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

BTW, Shaver's a troll.














Just kidding.:aportnoy:


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Balfour said:


> Hell, no. I'm writing these posts with a smile on my face and I hope you are too.
> 
> I think the point I was making is as a member, I can comment on whether I think someone is for real, but I can't do anything about it (in the way a moderator can, where the execution metaphor is more apposite). People are free to take what they will from that - some of the other posters also have their suspicions about the OP, others have been more charitably inclined. It just seems to me that this thread is more about saying 'Hey, I get to introduce POTUS' (whether real or imagined), as the question being asked is pretty obvious.


Oh crikey! I am always about the business of my posts with a smile settled upon my face. It's a different smile depending upon the flavour of occasion, sometimes glad yet sometimes spiteful and so on and so forth. Most especially when jousting with a fellow of your admirable caliber it is a perky smile.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

Shaver said:


> Oh crikey! I am always about the business of my posts with a smile settled upon my face. It's a different smile depending upon the flavour of occasion, sometimes glad yet sometimes spiteful and so on and so forth. Most especially when jousting with a fellow of your admirable cali*ber* it is a perky smile.


Glad that we are posting in the same spirit!
BTW, I see the compliment of being described as an American in that other thread is rubbing off on your spelling.:devil:

It's a (vaguely) interesting issue, actually. I find some of the American terminology rubbing off on me (e.g. "odd jacket"; "jacket" versus "coat", etc.). Sometimes I use it consciously (just to be better understood given the readership of the fora) and sometimes unconsciously.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

Hey, maybe *I'm *a troll for thread-jacking?!


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Balfour said:


> Glad that we are posting in the same spirit!
> BTW, I see the compliment of being described as an American in that other thread is rubbing off on your spelling.:devil:
> 
> It's a (vaguely) interesting issue, actually. I find some of the American terminology rubbing off on me (e.g. "odd jacket"; "jacket" versus "coat", etc.). Sometimes I use it consciously (just to be better understood given the readership of the fora) and sometimes unconsciously.


'Tis true, there is an assimilation by osmosis of the culture owned by our American brethren, which I sincerely hope that they might in some small manner find reciprocal.

Although I do use the terms somewhat interchangeably I am more inclined to consider a 'coat' as an overcoat and a 'jacket' as an item to be paired with trousers, if you follow me.

Re spelling: I type too quickly for my brain on occasion. In provision of this statement I doubtless invite a measure of mockery. :icon_smile_wink:

PS accidental thread-jacking is mayhap an Elysian occupation. Some of the most informative threads which I have encountered could be accused of this. I'm not so certain how much of a flaw, or even crime, it can be considered. If members engage with the diversion then, all things being even, it is a development which finds implicit approval.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

Shaver said:


> 'Tis true, there is an assimilation by osmosis of the culture owned by our American brethren, which I sincerely hope that they might in some small manner find reciprocal.
> 
> Although I do use the terms somewhat interchangeably I am more inclined to consider a 'coat' as an overcoat and a 'jacket' as an item to be paired with trousers, if you follow me.
> 
> Re spelling: I type too quickly for my brain on occasion. In provision of this statement I doubtless invite a measure of mockery. :icon_smile_wink:


Yeah, me too. I think many people have little infelicities of grammar where they are quite aware of the right answer, but may dash something out in the wrong way (e.g. principle versus principal).

You may be mocked, but not by me. One of the fun things about participating in the fora is to be able to participate in a conversational tone - to write as one would speak, for instance. On other occasions, one may wish to write a very considered and thoughtful post reflecting on an issue, but I don't think posts need to be written as if they were short letters (as I often demonstrate through my colloquial prose).

This is *not* an invitation to teenage text speak though. That is not a conversational tone, that is just wrong!


----------



## TSWalker (Nov 2, 2011)

Hey bgfalcon, do you have slick black hair? If so, I just saw you on the news.

Gentlemen, my apologies for derailing your threadjack. :wink2:


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

TSWalker, while deftly steering the thread back on topic, just interrupted some of the wittiest banter that I have had the privilege of reading in quite some time.




Shaver is a troll? :crazy:


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Huh, looks like he did wear rolled sleeves. Guess my predictions were wrong.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

drlivingston said:


> TSWalker, while deftly steering the thread back on topic, just interrupted some of the wittiest banter that I have had the privilege of reading in quite some time.
> 
> Shaver is a troll? :crazy:


Heh. It is far worse than *that*. According to the flimsily veiled accusation of one member I am not even a gentleman. :biggrin:


----------



## bgfalcon (Sep 25, 2012)

Gentlemen,

I met the President and we spoke for about half an hour. While we share political stances, it was a real honor to meet someone of his stature. He's a very charismatic man and I hope to learn from his example. I actually broke my wrist last night and went with the looser suit to accomodate for the sling. I don't have our personal photos yet (the White House photographer is sending them to me), here's a link to a picture just before I introduced him!

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152127716360004&set=a.10152127712930004.898482.26573965003&type=3&theater

Sorry for not seeming legitimate, by the way. Not my intention.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Looks good - well done! What was _he_ wearing? Sorry to hear about the broken bone - sounds like quite a day for you.


----------



## Walter Denton (Sep 11, 2011)

bgfalcon,

I saw you on TV several times this evening. You looked great in the suit and the pocket square was a nice touch. Sorry to hear about the broken wrist. It must have really added to your stress today.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

I am loving the "pɹɐʍɹoɟ" sign in the background!


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

Picture of the OP at the lectern, pocket square and smile.

.https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...12930004.898482.26573965003&type=3&permPage=1


----------



## firedancer (Jan 11, 2011)

What a great experience! Looking swell as well.


----------



## blairrob (Oct 30, 2010)

firedancer said:


> What a great experience! Looking swell as well.


That _is_ an honour. And good gawd man, you look like you own that podium! Well done!


----------



## Gurdon (Feb 7, 2005)

Congratulations for a good start on a promising career. 

Regards,
Gurdon


----------



## Troglodyte (Sep 7, 2012)

And may I compliment Mr Balfour on cleverly forcing the posting of "after" photos, preventing this from being the usual "hit and run" post.

Well played.

Cordially,
Trog


----------



## VictorRomeo (Sep 11, 2009)

bgfalcon said:


> Sorry for not seeming legitimate, by the way. Not my intention.


Congratulations, I'm delighted it went so well for you and your school.

Also, I would like to state that you have nothing to apologies for. It's those whose weak attempts to undermine and derail you and your thread should be apologising. I reckon though you'll hear nothing but silence from them though, as is their way on the web.

But what the hell do you care?! You just met and introduced the President! And might I add, looked looked great in doing so!

Congrats again.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Looking great. Your first instincts were indeed correct.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

TSWalker said:


> Gentlemen, my apologies for derailing your threadjack. :wink2:


LOL!


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

VictorRomeo said:


> Also, I would like to state that you have nothing to apologies for. It's those whose weak attempts to undermine and derail you and your thread should be apologising. I reckon though you'll hear nothing but silence from them though, as is their way on the web.


Good Lord, people take things so sanctimo ... seriously. Don't you think you're blowing one comment out of proportion?

But I'm happy to apologise to the OP for doubting his bona fides and congratulate him on a big day. A half-hour of face time with a President on a re-election campaign is a pretty big deal. How much did you donate, bgfalcon? (joke!)


----------



## riyadh552 (Mar 4, 2009)

Congratulations on a successful night! I agree with Blairrob, you look very comfortable at that podium.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

I, too, am happy to apologize for my apprehension. Kudos to the OP. I wish that you could have talked some sense into Obama. But, alas, that is best left to another thread.


----------



## VictorRomeo (Sep 11, 2009)

Balfour said:


> Good Lord, people take things so sanctimo ... seriously. Don't you think you're blowing one comment out of proportion?


Well, firstly you are assuming I'm referencing your initial response.... You know, where you suggest the OP is trolling and continue with unfriendly and patronising comments....

I am referencing all the unfriendly comments. This young chap - new to the board - posed a legitimate question and most of the responses he received were unfriendly and cynical.

So, in current vernacular, the term "*pwned*", is apt.

Doncha just hate it when your strawman goes up in flames....


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

VictorRomeo said:


> Well, firstly you are assuming I'm referencing your initial response.... You know, where you suggest the OP is trolling and continue with unfriendly and patronising comments....
> 
> I am referencing all the unfriendly comments. This young chap - new to the board - posed a legitimate question and most of the responses he received were unfriendly and cynical.
> 
> ...


One post simply queried whether this was trolling - reasonable enough: inherently unlikely situation and just the sort of thing someone would do to have some fun at our expense. Second post was in response to a question asking whether as a suit had become baggy, the OP should eat more on the day! And the remainder in response to comments to me.

Shaver has a signature saying something like "Levity may be the accent of my posts". Maybe I should use something similar. Maybe you should have one, but substituting smugness for levity. :devil: *I did mean what I said in my post in response to yours - I simply don't get why some people take so seriously what we write in an interwebz fora to complete strangers!
*
EDIT: This post is against my better judgment, in that this is really becoming tiresome now. But I think what I've put in bold is an interesting question.


----------



## VictorRomeo (Sep 11, 2009)

Balfour said:


> EDIT: This post is against my better judgment, in that this is really becoming tiresome now. But I think what I've put in bold is an interesting question.


Well, you started it..... :biggrin:

My only comment regarding your statement in *bold* is to suggest that you reacquaint yourself with the rules of the board....

Not all here are strangers...


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

VictorRomeo said:


> Well, you started it..... :biggrin:
> 
> My only comment regarding your statement in *bold* is to suggest that you reacquaint yourself with the rules of the board....
> 
> Not all here are strangers...


We could go on. But perhaps not. Shall we leave it there?


----------



## VictorRomeo (Sep 11, 2009)

Already left....! :deadhorse-a:


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Can I resist alluding to a half remembered adage about boots and them being on the other foot?

Of _course_ I can.

Peace Sir Balfour. :smile:


----------



## blairrob (Oct 30, 2010)

I find it shameful that a thread started by a young man requesting guidance on clothing for a truly notable occasion has not only been hijacked but also degenerated into one of childish squabbles completely irrelevant to the original topic. Perhaps posters should review the forum guidelines and remember this is *not* a place for bored or self-absorbed 'pretend' gentlemen to strut their stuff in an attempt to fuel their ego or bolster their self-esteem, as seems to be the case here. If you must continue do so, please use the interchange section of this board. The current level of pomposity and self-aggrandizement here reflects poorly not only upon the offenders but also upon the forum itself, it's other users, and the advertisers who pay for it. In simple terms, _folks, grow up_.

It's notable and heartening to me that the original poster, a young man clearly well thought of by his college and awarded a tremendous honour the likes of which few people anywhere will see the match of in their lives, comes across as the humble and grounded one in this minefield of a thread.


----------



## mrkleen (Sep 21, 2007)

Balfour said:


> But I'm happy to apologise to the OP for doubting his bona fides and congratulate him on a big day. A half-hour of face time with a President on a re-election campaign is a pretty big deal. How much did you donate, bgfalcon? (joke!)


Talk about a half arsed apology.

The correct response would have been - "sorry for doubting your bona fides" and then a whole lot of shutting your mouth.


----------



## smmrfld (May 22, 2007)

mrkleen said:


> Talk about a half arsed apology.
> 
> The correct response would have been - "sorry for doubting your bona fides" and then a whole lot of shutting your mouth.


So true. The original snark was bad enough, but the non-apology was even worse. Poor form.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Gentlemen, surely we are not expecting to receive grovelling apology from every member who submits a post to which another member takes objection? 

Ask Andy's Comprehensive and Unreserved Contrition Forum? 

Blairrob, for example, has been surpassingly rude and mephitically contemptuous in his fantastical description of his fellow members, and in this far exceeding that which was required in order to proffer his noble opinion. Will his apology be demanded?


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## blairrob (Oct 30, 2010)

Shaver said:


> Gentlemen, surely we are not expecting to receive grovelling apology from every member who submits a post to which another member takes objection?
> 
> Ask Andy's Comprehensive and Unreserved Contrition Forum?
> 
> Blairrob, for example, has been surpassingly rude and mephitically contemptuous in his fantastical description of his fellow members, and in this far exceeding that which was required in order to proffer his noble opinion. Will his apology be demanded?


I would hope that anyone who reads my post objectively would realize that it is directed only to those particular few who have hijacked this conversation, and more specifically to those childishly squabbling (though I suspect that they are inured to such an insight). As I also note in my post, such squabbling reflects poorly on the forums _other users_, which is to say the other posters on _this_ and _all_ threads, posters for whom I have such great respect and appreciation.

I do, however, submit my description of those 'few' is _surpassingly_ accurate.

And with that, I retire from this thread having hijacked the hijack and joined those of whom I am, admittedly, mephitically contemptuous.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

Hue and cry! There be prohibited speech in my posts. I should be decried. I should be tarred and feathered.

Seriously, WTF?! 

Posters have now ejaculated over this thread (to be clear #79 to #81) and this is beyond tiresome. If anyone wishes to take this up with me by PM, be my guest. 

Otherwise, the smugness in those posts risks creating its own little microclimate of BS.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

VictorRomeo said:


> Already left....! :deadhorse-a:


I like to think that, unlike other posters, we were having a little fun and am happy to endorse your:deadhorse-a:!


----------



## bgfalcon (Sep 25, 2012)

Gentlemen,

No harm done and no offense taken. I do genuinely appreciate the responses and they played a helpful role in determining my attire. I fear had I been dressed more casually I would have regretted doing so. Special thanks to Jovan, I would've forgotten the pocket square. I admit I was heavily medicated to deal with the arm, but friends and family said they couldn't tell (thankfully!). My introductory remarks were short so my dad recorded them. When he uploads, I'll be happy to provide a link for those curious.

Definitely a memorable day. I'm glad forums such as this ensured I could appropriately dress for it!


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

bgfalcon said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> No harm done and no offense taken. I do genuinely appreciate the responses and they played a helpful role in determining my attire. I fear had I been dressed more casually I would have regretted doing so. Special thanks to Jovan, I would've forgotten the pocket square. I admit I was heavily medicated to deal with the arm, but friends and family said they couldn't tell (thankfully!). My introductory remarks were short so my dad recorded them. When he uploads, I'll be happy to provide a link for those curious.
> 
> Definitely a memorable day. I'm glad forums such as this ensured I could appropriately dress for it!


You're gracious, and my apology is sincere. This thread has been jacked by some fairly serious BS from other members since, with their own little agendas. But my apology to you was genuine. And I like simplicity - the plain solids in the pictures are good. I was thrown by your comment about trying to accommodate a big suit by eating lots on the big day - that will come off here as a questionable post.

Jovan's post on the PS was precision-targeted. What impresses me most about that is that I don't think a Presidential candidate has sported a PS since Bush Snr.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

mrkleen said:


> then a whole lot of shutting your mouth.


Applied to your own posts - politically (hey, that should be in the Interchange, but hey!) and in terms of 'value-added' that would be an improvement. :wink2:


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

smmrfld said:


> So true. The original snark was bad enough, but the non-apology was even worse. Poor form.


And your point is what?! At least have your own opinion rather than just purloin mrkleen's snark.

Is this actually political? If so, I can't begin to emphasise how little interest I have in Obama v. Romney. And I am a Limey who follows US politics fairly closely!


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

bgfalcon said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> No harm done and no offense taken. I do genuinely appreciate the responses and they played a helpful role in determining my attire. I fear had I been dressed more casually I would have regretted doing so. Special thanks to Jovan, I would've forgotten the pocket square. I admit I was heavily medicated to deal with the arm, but friends and family said they couldn't tell (thankfully!). My introductory remarks were short so my dad recorded them. When he uploads, I'll be happy to provide a link for those curious.
> 
> Definitely a memorable day. I'm glad forums such as this ensured I could appropriately dress for it!


allow me to offer a teeny tiny portion of constructive criticism (cue onslaught from the self-proclaimed defenders of goodness who appear occasionally to frustrate polysyllabic discourse!) being that you may wish to push your tie knot firmly up into your collar in future, this will fully complete your commendably professional demeanour.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Shaver said:


> allow me to offer a teeny tiny portion of constructive criticism (cue onslaught from the self-proclaimed defenders of goodness who appear occasionally to frustrate polysyllabic discourse!) being that you may wish to push your tie knot firmly up into your collar in future, this will fully complete your commendably professional demeanour.


I imagine that even the simplest tasks when dressing oneself can become monumental when you only have the use of one hand.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

hardline_42 said:


> I imagine that even the simplest tasks when dressing oneself can become monumental when you only have the use of one hand.


How dare you! Take it to the Interchange!! I will not tolerate someone's opinion that differs from my own. This is disgraceful treatment. Read the forum rules. Yakkity Yak.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

hardline_42 said:


> I imagine that even the simplest tasks when dressing oneself can become monumental when you only have the use of one hand.





Shaver said:


> How dare you! Take it to the Interchange!! I will not tolerate someone's opinion that differs from my own. This is disgraceful treatment. Read the forum rules. Yakkity Yak.


hardline_42, I'm *so* sorry. I was re-reading the thread and seemed momentarily possessed by the spirit of another member.

Actually that is a good point and well made, and probably answers my criticism.

And yet perhaps assistance could have been requested?


----------



## bgfalcon (Sep 25, 2012)

Shaver said:


> allow me to offer a teeny tiny portion of constructive criticism (cue onslaught from the self-proclaimed defenders of goodness who appear occasionally to frustrate polysyllabic discourse!) being that you may wish to push your tie knot firmly up into your collar in future, this will fully complete your commendably professional demeanour.


Shaver, I completely agree. I attempted to keep the knot firm but it was definitely difficult. My splint tugged down on the tie. I tried to tighten the knot before I went onstage... Should've taken my time!

Edit: The video will be up tomorrow, but here's a local clip that I'm in:


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

bgfalcon said:


> Shaver, I completely agree. I attempted to keep the knot firm but it was definitely difficult. My splint tugged down on the tie. I tried to tighten the knot before I went onstage... Should've taken my time!
> 
> Edit: The video will be up tomorrow, but here's a local clip that I'm in:


Bgfalcon, you looked great. You were very well spoken, well groomed and the interview clip really made your attire shine. If I may speak for the entire forum on this occasion, I'd like to give you a collective "Thank you" for not wearing a knit beanie with your suit.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Is Shaver still a troll?


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

bgfalcon said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> No harm done and no offense taken. I do genuinely appreciate the responses and they played a helpful role in determining my attire. I fear had I been dressed more casually I would have regretted doing so. Special thanks to Jovan, I would've forgotten the pocket square. I admit I was heavily medicated to deal with the arm, but friends and family said they couldn't tell (thankfully!). My introductory remarks were short so my dad recorded them. When he uploads, I'll be happy to provide a link for those curious.
> 
> Definitely a memorable day. I'm glad forums such as this ensured I could appropriately dress for it!


You are most welcome. I was wondering if I had any influence on that! :icon_smile_big:



Balfour said:


> You're gracious, and my apology is sincere. This thread has been jacked by some fairly serious BS from other members since, with their own little agendas. But my apology to you was genuine. And I like simplicity - the plain solids in the pictures are good. I was thrown by your comment about trying to accommodate a big suit by eating lots on the big day - that will come off here as a questionable post.
> 
> Jovan's post on the PS was precision-targeted. What impresses me most about that is that I don't think a Presidential candidate has sported a PS since Bush Snr.


Huh, I thought Reagan was the last president to do so. I stand corrected!

Biden seems to be a fan of pocket squares. I was hoping it would rub off onto our President, but unfortunately not so far.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

Jovan said:


> Huh, I thought Reagan was the last president to do so. I stand corrected!
> 
> Biden seems to be a fan of pocket squares. I was hoping it would rub off onto our President, but unfortunately not so far.


I thought the same, but I looked it up when discussing pocket squares once (part of my theory that - while I like pocket squares - I would not wear one to an occasion like an interview). I can't think of a British Prime Minister who's worn a pocket square while in office - certainly not Major, Blair, Brown or Cameron. Then we'd be back to the 70s.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

bgfalcon said:


> Shaver, I completely agree. I attempted to keep the knot firm but it was definitely difficult. My splint tugged down on the tie. I tried to tighten the knot before I went onstage... Should've taken my time!
> 
> Edit: The video will be up tomorrow, but here's a local clip that I'm in:


Hello bgfalcon, having watched the clip may I say how very well spoken you are. Are you considering a political career? You have the look of a senator about you.

Anyway I hope that you stick around these fora. You have already tasted the best and the worst that we have to offer (you may decide for yourself which represents which) and do not seem to have been dissuaded from returning.

As a general aside, whatever one's political opinion of the President it cannot be denied that he is a superlative orator.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

drlivingston said:


> Is Shaver still a troll?


I suspect not but he has by all accounts been demoted to the status of a 'pretend' gentleman.

In which case you are now interacting with an entity which is at best an imaginary friend, at worst a compelling voice in your head.


----------



## bgfalcon (Sep 25, 2012)

Shaver said:


> Hello bgfalcon, having watched the clip may I say how very well spoken you are. Are you considering a political career? You have the look of a senator about you.
> 
> Anyway I hope that you stick around these fora. You have already tasted the best and the worst that we have to offer (you may decide for yourself which represents which) and do not seem to have been dissuaded from returning.
> 
> As a general aside, whatever one's political opinion of the President it cannot be denied that he is a superlative orator.


I've dreamed of politics for about five years and I've made an effort to be able to articulate my opinions in a respectable manner. It's definitely a point of pride, to be honest. I pray I am in an opportunity to make it happen at a later point.

And again, I don't take anything personally. I respect the level of knowledge offered here. I aim to show respect through my clothes. My budget is meager but it makes the process fun.

I'll definitely be active moving forward.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Glad to hear it, bg. You came across very well, indeed. Just one criticism, with which others will strenuously disagree: I think your outfit could be improved by ditching the flag pin.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

I disagree if only because it is the silly season and it is a political event. 

Heck, if he had a donkey/elephant tie, I would have busted that out along with the flag pin!!

Unfortunately with Carter, I had only my band uniform and a sousaphone.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Balfour said:


> I thought the same, but I looked it up when discussing pocket squares once (part of my theory that - while I like pocket squares - I would not wear one to an occasion like an interview). I can't think of a British Prime Minister who's worn a pocket square while in office - certainly not Major, Blair, Brown or Cameron. Then we'd be back to the 70s.


Huh, I've never seen that photo before. Looks like the same minimalist tuck that Kennedy sported most of the time. In some other pictures he dons a TV fold or single point.










But wow, no Prime Minister in over three decades? I though the British were supposed to be better dressed than us Americans.


----------



## Padme (Aug 18, 2009)

My son met Laura Bush at a university event. He had gray pants, new white shirt, a navy blazer and his dad's navy silk tie, and some black loafers, polished. He fit right in. 

He met several secret service in the men's room and they just nodded at him. I think the secret service guys really made his day though. He just got a transfer invite to Cornell for being a top student at his school.


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

bgfalcon said:


> Hello,
> 
> I wanted to register and ask a question. Tomorrow morning at my university I'm giving a speech and introducing the *President of the United States* to the audience in attendance. I'm very excited to do so, but a concern has arisen- What does one wear in a situation like this?
> 
> My initial inclination was to wear a conservative suit, grenadine tie, and light blue or white dress shirt. I assumed so because of the formality of the event and the fact that one doesn't meet and introduce the President on a regular basis. After more thought I began to second-guess myself. The President will likely be wearing his usual campaign attire; shirt with sleeves rolled, and a tie. Would this follow wedding convention in where I would be frowned upon for *"outdressing" the President?*











:aportnoy:


----------



## Gurdon (Feb 7, 2005)

MikDT,
Thank you for sharing.
Gurdon


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

The Prez's jacket is pretty ill fitting there, but that's nothing new with his suits either.


----------



## Sam I'm Not (Nov 26, 2007)

bgfalcon said:


> Shaver, I completely agree. I attempted to keep the knot firm but it was definitely difficult. My splint tugged down on the tie. I tried to tighten the knot before I went onstage... Should've taken my time!Edit: The video will be up tomorrow, but here's a local clip that I'm in:


 You looked nice. Congratulations.


----------

